# Grand Seiko? Well Not Quite!



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought this Seiko Perpetual Calendar last year. It has a 196,000Hz movement and keeps time to within a few seconds a year. The fit and finish are superb and the watch looks very much like contemporary Grand Seikos costing about 15 times as much. The case has an almost identical shape to the GS and the bracelet is also just like the Grand Seiko bracelet and superbly finished. I know it ain't no GS but it really is a beautiful watch for the money.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very handsome







I do like that big magnifier.

What size is the case?


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

dapper said:


> Very handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


36mm without the winder, 38mm with it. I think it is about 1mm smaller than the very similar looking GS

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very nice indeed


----------

